# F/S 1970s and up Shifter 5speed w/ shifter tube... 100.00 shipped



## 63bike (Aug 13, 2014)

Free shipping , only can text pictures if interested , postal money order only. text 217-218-6331. for photos. thanks Bob


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Aug 20, 2014)

*Sold*

Hey Bob, I'll take the shifter.
Baldy Jeff
mludwig5@sbcglobal.net


----------

